
Success & Motivation - Anon84
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/05/13/success-motivation/
======
keefe
I think this is a great set of articles - the undercurrent I saw was that in
his early days, Cuban was disciplined as a matter of course. If I had been as
disciplined at 24, I think I'd be pursuing my own ideas full time right now.
The one big difference for me is I don't drive by big houses and want to be in
one - I talk to my friends with trust funds and envy them the free time they
have. I want to make a big win so that I can write my own software, full time.
I think we are in the midst of a cultural sea change and that writing software
is as valid a form of artistic expression as any. It's amazing the impact
individuals and small groups can have today. My hope in making a big win early
in life is to spend the next 50 years writing the software I want to write -
and exploring the research topics I want to explore.

